# ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα = be fishing for information



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

*ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα: *προσπαθώ να εκμαιεύσω πληροφορίες, "ψαρεύω". (Wiktionary)

*ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα*, λέω πράγματα, φαινομενικά άσχετα και χωρίς σημασία, για να αναγκάσω κπ. να αποκαλύψει την αλήθεια (ΛΚΝ)

Χρειαζόμαστε τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα απλό _He's just fishing for information_;


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2011)

Εδώ πάντως δεν μας φτάνει το _information_. Γράφει για τη δήλωση Βενιζέλου σχετικά με τη μεγαλύτερη από την αναμενόμενη ύφεση και που δεν θα πιάσουμε τους στόχους, η οποία ακολουθήθηκε από άλλη δήλωση που έλεγε ότι δεν συζητάμε για επαναδιαπραγμάτευση των στόχων του 2011, οπότε ο Λακόπουλος γράφει: «Προφανώς ο Βενιζέλος δεν τρελάθηκε. Απλώς έριξε άδεια για να πιάσει γεμάτα, είδε ότι ο σύντροφος Τόμσεν —που βρίσκεται από χθες και πάλι ανάμεσά μας— δεν θα κάνει δεκτό αίτημα επαναδιαπραγμάτευσης και το παίρνει πίσω πριν καν το υποβάλει. Ο φόβος —της απόρριψης— φυλάει τα έρημα...».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

Μήπως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα αν έλεγε ότι ο ΕυΒεν _ψαρεύει σε θολά νερά_;


----------



## sarant (Aug 29, 2011)

Στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο, ίσως είναι χαλαρή η χρήση της έκφρασης από τον Λακόπουλο ή ίσως είναι χαλαρή η έκφραση. Ο Βενιζέλος δεν έριχνε άδεια για να πιάσει γεμάτα, αλλά βολιδοσκοπούσε τον Τόμσεν. Άρα, στα αγγλικά θα έβαζα το βολιδοσκοπώ ή testing the waters ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 29, 2011)

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει και το: fishing for compliments


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Aug 29, 2011)

Μήπως to go on a fishing trip; Η φρ. λέγεται όταν πας ψαχουλευτά, χωρίς να ξέρεις κάν για τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις, αλλά ελπίζεις ότι κάτι θα βγει στην πορεία.


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Aug 29, 2011)

ΔοκτωρΕπτάκις, έχει ενδιαφέρον που το «ψαρεύω σε θολά νερά» χειραφετήθηκε και απόκτησε σημασία διαφορετική από τη Γαλλίδα μαμά του: pêcher en eaux troubles σημαίνει περίπου «στην αναμπουμπούλα ο λύκος χαίρεται».


----------



## psifio (Aug 29, 2011)

Το έχω ακούσει και ως "go on a fishing expedition".


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

Tipoukeitos said:


> ΔοκτωρΕπτάκις, έχει ενδιαφέρον που το «ψαρεύω σε θολά νερά» χειραφετήθηκε και απόκτησε σημασία διαφορετική από τη Γαλλίδα μαμά του: pêcher en eaux troubles σημαίνει περίπου «στην αναμπουμπούλα ο λύκος χαίρεται».


 
Την ίδια με το γαλλικό έχει και το αγγλικό ξαδέρφι του _fish in troubled waters_, βέβαια. 

Για το _ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα_, υπάρχει και το _fish out (of / from)_ (OED):
7. Chiefly with out: To get by artifice or patient effort; to ascertain, elicit (a fact or opinion). Const. from, out of. Cf. L. expiscari. 
1663 Pepys _Diary_ 7 Sept., I could not fish from him‥what was the matter.    1709 Strype _Ann. Ref._ I. xxiii. 271 Hoping by this means to have fished out money either of the king or him.    1713 Addison _Guardian_ No. 71 ⁋4 An admirable knack of fishing out the secrets of his customers.    1770 in Doran _Mann & Manners_ (1876) II. ix. 211 To desire a Lady to fish out of me whether I actually intended to go or not.    1866 Mrs. H. Wood _St. Martin's Eve_ xxxii. (1874) 412 She was trying to fish out‥what real business he‥had at Hatherton.​Για τo συγκεκριμένo, _βολιδοσκoπούσε_ που λέει ο Σαράντ, που δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγήσουμε τι ψαριά γύρευε ο ΕλΒεν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 29, 2011)

daeman said:


> Για τo συγκεκριμένo, _βολιδοσκoπούσε_ που λέει ο Σαράντ, που δεν χρειάζεται να εξηγήσουμε τι ψαριά γύρευε ο ΕλΒεν.


Νο ElVen, EvVen, plz!


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

Σωστά τα βες, βάθος μου, σφάβμα μέγα, mea cuvpa. :blush:

Να 'χε και τίποτα elvish πάνω του, να δικαιολογήσω το ολίσθημα...


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Aug 29, 2011)

psifio said:


> Το έχω ακούσει και ως "go on a fishing expedition".



Ψηφίο, μέα κούλπα, fishing expedition είναι το σωστό.


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Fishin' Blues - Taj Mahal 





...
Here's a little tip that I would like to relate 
Many fish bites if you got good bait, 
I'm a-goin fishin', yes I'm a-goin fishin', and my baby goin' fishin' too! 
...


----------



## cougr (Mar 4, 2013)

nickel said:


> *ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα: *προσπαθώ να εκμαιεύσω πληροφορίες, "ψαρεύω". (Wiktionary) *ρίχνω άδεια για να πιάσω γεμάτα*, λέω πράγματα, φαινομενικά άσχετα και χωρίς σημασία, για να αναγκάσω κπ. να αποκαλύψει την αλήθεια (ΛΚΝ) Χρειαζόμαστε τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα απλό _He's just fishing for information_;


 Προσθέτω:

_Baiting (with questions, comments, irrelevant nonsense, etc.) 
Sniffing/snooping around (asking questions). 
Sniffing/baiting/snooping/hunting for information. 
Putting it/throwing it out there (in case someone knows something/to elicit some feedback/a response etc)._
Sneakily eliciting
Sneaky questioning (eg: I did some sneaky questioning ....)


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2013)

Καλημέρα!
Νομίζω ταιριάζει και το *throw a curve (or a curve ball)*; (έχει και το ρίχνω/throw, που ταιριάζει κάπως με το ρίχνω άδεια - έτσι λοιπόν, ρίχνω "μπάλα" με καμπυλωτή τροχιά - αντί να ρίχνω "άδεια" :)).. 
"to employ clever and often deceptive artifice in verbal dealings with another; to trick so as to entrap specific reaction or to elicit a revealing response, usually one in some way damaging to the respondent. It thus appears innocuous or irrelevant but in actuality it is highly manipulative, and “right on target.”

...ίσως και το *ask a leading question *or *use subtle leads*;


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2013)

Αυτό το _throw a curve (ball)_ το ξέρω περισσότερο με τη σημασία τού «αιφνιδιάζω». Εδώ βρήκα τα παρακάτω παραδείγματα:

When you said "house" you threw me a curve. The password was supposed to be "home." 
John threw me a curve when we were making our presentation, and I forgot my speech.
Bill threw me a curve by asking me to go to the theater with him instead of a hockey game.
And if by then you thought you had a handle on them, the band throw a curve ball with final tune Hard As A Hurricane.


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi, nickel.
I think it depends on context, but there is always the element of surprise (τη σημασία τού «αιφνιδιάζω»), as you correctly pointed out.
Venizelos' question, for instance can be deemed a curve ball (Venizelos threw a curve-ball question), in that on the surface it may appear innocuous, but its real purpose was to elicit a revealing response, from the unsuspecting respondent. He caught out (entrapped) the person he posed the "curve-ball question" to, so it was a clever question and there was some cunning involved, on the part of Venizelos.

http://work.chron.com/answer-curveball-interview-questions-2064.html


----------



## cougr (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi pontios ,

It wasn't a question that Venizelos posed but rather a statement. I think that in this case the relevant sentence _Απλώς έριξε άδεια για να πιάσει γεμάτα_ could be interpreted as _He was simply sussing things/him out_.


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes, you're quite right, cougr.
I thought it was posed as a question.
However, you can have a curve-ball "anything", including a curve-ball "statement" intended to draw/elicit a "desired" response.
A curve-ball (metaphorically speaking) is a ruse, "a deceptive artifice in verbal dealings", designed to catch an unsuspecting person out...i.e., to sus them out as you correctly say. 
It is even more deceptive, if you think about it, if it's in the form of a statement, instead of a direct question - it's doubly cloaked, if anything. Venizelos was looking for his statement to be "corrected", or restated (correctly) by the respondent, in order to sus them out. I haven't read the article, I'm just going by what nickel posted.
So a verbal dealing is a sentence, a phrase, a statement, even grunting and pointing meaningfully or suggestively (in the wrong direction).
Venizelos' statement was definitely a curve-ball, but the only shortfall/problem with this term is (if we're looking for one) - it's predominantly American English, but I think it is nevertheless understood, if not used, in other English speaking countries. The English have a ready made equivalent waiting to be coined (if/when they start looking for one), in "late out-swinger", or "yorker", as in - I bowled him a yorker, or a late out-swinger.


----------



## pontios (Mar 4, 2013)

I haven't read the article, but (from nickel's post) it sounds like Venizelos made a statement which suggested that a "renegotiation" was still on the table, perhaps not to the 2011 targets, to see what response he was going to get, and the response was that there's not going to be one.
He played it dumb, and was prepared to look ignorant, in order to elicit the revealing response, knowing that his statement would be "corrected".
He was definitely fishing for information, but did he use/employ a curve-ball or a curve-ball statement to elicit it (this info)?


----------

